# Bun likes to cuddle?



## Aushi (Apr 18, 2014)

So I'm a new bun owner, I have two 5 week old bunnies. I understand that's too young to get, but in my country you can't find them any older (no shelters) and that's the oldest stores sell them at, they sell very fast so finding a store with older ones is also nearly impossible.

With that explained, I have one odd bunny! After everything I've read, bunnies don't usually like to cuddle. No picking up, no over petting, just watch from a distance, pet when asked and that's it. I was ready for that type of independent pet. Though I'm not complaining! Anna is like that, she likes petting but not too much, runs around doing her own thing.

One of my buns, specifically Elsa, loves it. I let them out to run around and have exercise and I sit down on the floor so they get used to me (have only had them a week). And the moment I'm on the floor Elsa digs her way into my hand and if I stop petting her it's licking central until I start moving again. I take my hand away and she hurries to it, and cuddles up against it. If I lay down, face down, she digs under my neck until she can stay there all happily. 

Is this any sign of illness or just a bunny that's the exception to the rule?


----------



## PaGal (Apr 18, 2014)

All buns have their own personality and although some do not like cuddling others do. I have three buns. The girls are a mixed breed and my male is a flemmie. The girls aren't crazy about pets and prefer to spend their time zooming around. My male will nudge me until I pet him and will lay down the moment you start and will stay for as long as you are willing to pet him.

Some buns do like being picked up, some tolerate it. Others want no part of it but if you work with a bun it should learn to at least tolerate it. It's important you can pick up your buns to check them over for any problems and for trimming nails.


----------



## Aushi (Apr 18, 2014)

PaGal said:


> It's important you can pick up your buns to check them over for any problems and for trimming nails.



I read about that. So far, I'm imagining it's because of their young age, they do not mind being picked up at all. But I want to start with the whole "pick up, lay down, if it didn't fight/scratch/etc, treat" so they relate a calm behavior while being picked up to yummy treats and I encourage it. 

And I guess I just have a cuddly bun then xD Their personalities are so different! One runs around like a cheetah, smelling everything, and the other gets on my hand and just zones out lol I wuv it though ^_^


----------



## kmaben (Apr 18, 2014)

Wouldnt worry about illness. She's just the exception to the rule. Some buns do like snuggle. I had a snuggle bun who would lay on your foot until you pet him. He loved to sit on the couch and watch tv with you. Hope she stays snuggely. Good find!


----------



## pepsipooper (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes i agree  you have 2 different bun 'tudes.. yet as they age(you said they were young ) you will see many changes..
I sure have in the 4 1/2 months i have had mine.. but remember, we have a long friend/companion/relationship with our buns for many YEARS to come  <3


----------



## squidpop (Apr 19, 2014)

I have three bunnies that are pretty cuddly but they are boys- my girls like to be petted for short amounts of time but don't cuddle in my lap the way the boys do. So, I think its unusual you have a girl that does that. You are sure she is a girl right?


----------



## Aushi (Apr 19, 2014)

squidpop said:


> I have three bunnies that are pretty cuddly but they are boys- my girls like to be petted for short amounts of time but don't cuddle in my lap the way the boys do. So, I think its unusual you have a girl that does that. You are sure she is a girl right?



Yup! I'm sure they are girls, vet confirmed it 

To everyone else, I do imagine she'd change a bit when she starts maturing, even if I do plan on spaying them, but I do hope she stays cuddly! I love her cuddles <3 And then she's taken the habit of kissing me to get me to pet her heheheh


----------



## squidpop (Apr 19, 2014)

I think she is really special- I breed jersey woolies and if I got a girl like that, even if she wasn't the right color or the perfect type I would breed her just to get cuddliness into my lines.


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 20, 2014)

My little one likes to be held and cuddled as well I got her when she was young so maybe the difference is handling at young age gets them used to it?My other bunny was a bit older and she is still kind of independent she comes to you for attention and gets crabby if you pick her up/pet her without her prior approval.Some bunnies just enjoy the company I think and you are very lucky to have an exceptional bunny!


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Apr 20, 2014)

My bunny liked it until he turned 4 months, around the same time he got a friend to bond with. Now i'm chopped liver


----------



## pepsipooper (Apr 21, 2014)

Haha bottem line; we all want more "bunny cuddle love" than maYbe they wanna give.. teehee.  gotta love those soft furry companion's  <3


----------



## ChocoClover (Apr 21, 2014)

My bunny Snowball will run to me and climb me, asking to be picked up. When I pick her up, she is happy. Also, my old bunny Otis loved to be pet. I think that some bunnies just like being pet more than others.


----------



## Aushi (Apr 22, 2014)

Hahaha every bun has their own way of loving I guess! I'm glad mine like to love from up close <3


----------



## FreezeNkody (Apr 23, 2014)

I have 4, my 2 dwarfs would rather I just feed them and leave them be. My lop is clingy and wants to be underneath me every second loves to be picked up. My FG loves his cuddle time but also likes to be on his own. He hates being picked up. All buns are different. Embrace the cuddles, it may change when they his sexual maturity


----------

